# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Erreur HTTP 500.19 aprs avoir dplac les fichiers sur le NAS

## Mvu

Bonjour, j'ai dplac sur mon PC, en local donc,  un site depuis C:\\inetpub\wwwroot vers mon NAS \\nas-wib\MyCabinet\wwwroot Sur IIS j'ai modifi les paramtres de base pour mettre  jour le nouveau chemin . Lorsque je veux faire tourner le site, j'ai cette erreur HTTP 500.19 ->Config File	   \\?\UNC\nas-wib\MyCabinet\web.config

Que dois-je faire ?

----------


## chrtophe

Pas sr que IIS puisse grer des fichiers sources stocks sur un volume rseau.

----------


## Mvu

Effectivement cest pas gagn. Apparemment il faut crer un rpertoire virtuel avec les fichiers de lappication web sur le NAS. Jusque l cest simple.Ensuite, au niveau du Pool il faut apparemment crer ou assigner un user du NAS. L je patauge un peu.

----------

